# future expectations



## IanW (Jun 27, 2016)

I am currently exploring the methods of synchronising my newly aquired iPad Pro with my iMac. Adobe CC seems at this point to be the front runner, particularly as I am unable to get things working using iCloud and Photos.
What does interest me is the recent announcement that IOS 10 will accommodate raw files and the sneak preview shown of Affinity Photo for iPad.
Can we expect major changes forthcoming to LR/LR mobile and perhaps a Photoshop mobile app?
What does dismay me is the omission of spot removal and local adjustments from LR mobile and the inability to manage metadata and key wording.
I have also tried Photoshop Fix and Mix but they are both too simplistic to be seriously useful.
Before signing up for Adobe CC I would be interested to hear what other people thought about these aspects of Adobe CC.

Regards
Ian


----------



## clee01l (Jun 27, 2016)

If Adobe has made this known to any that appear here, that would be under a non disclosure agreement not to reveal that knowledge.  For the rest of us, it would be pure speculation.  So, most of what follows is pure speculation.

Adobe already has a mobile app called Photoshop Express.  It might be the platform to build a RAW engine around (It might even do that now AFAIK.) LR Mobile works with a Lossy DNG rather than the Actual RAW file in your Catalog.  I don't see that changing because of the bandwidth involved However. I do expect LRMobile/PSExpress to begin handling proprietary RAW files lodes onto your mobile device.  The file added to your catalog from the mobile device might be a Smart Preview(Lossy DNG) though.


----------



## IanW (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for your thoughts.
I agree that any comments will be speculation but they can also be a means of expressing our desires in respect to the future of the tools Adobe may or may not choose to make available.
It is my impression that PS mobile functionality is currently split across Express, Fix and Mix but even taken as a whole they appear to fall well short of the functionality previewed by Affinity Photo for iPad.
Will Adobe respond with a more fully appointed single PS mobile app?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 27, 2016)

IanW said:


> Thanks for your thoughts.
> I agree that any comments will be speculation but they can also be a means of expressing our desires in respect to the future of the tools Adobe may or may not choose to make available.
> It is my impression that PS mobile functionality is currently split across Express, Fix and Mix but even taken as a whole they appear to fall well short of the functionality previewed by Affinity Photo for iPad.
> Will Adobe respond with a more fully appointed single PS mobile app?



Your guess is a good as anyone else's.


----------



## rob211 (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes, Ps Express is their photo editor. And it works with RAW imported into an iPad.

No one knows what ultimately will happen with either Apple or Adobe, but DNGs from iOS cameras seem in the offing. One assumes that would include the iPad's cameras, but maybe not.

Lr Mobile currently is very much a desktop to mobile solution, although it will synch the iPad camera roll. And we've discovered it *will* also synch RAWs FROM the iPad TO the desktop; see IOS 10 devices can output DNG raw files

We aren't sure if this is an intended feature; let's hope so. And it included non-DNG raws.

Meanwhile, try Mylio. If you have need of synching it does a much better job than Lr Mobile, and works over more devices, and can read and write some Lr image adjustments, like BW, WB, contrast, etc etc. It can sync either thumbnails, previews, or full sized images. It can do non-hierarchical keywords, faces, and ratings too.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 28, 2016)

rob211 said:


> DNGs from iOS cameras seem in the offing. One assumes that would include the iPad's cameras, but maybe not.


iOS deviice camera apps are now producing non destructive JPEGs and attaching a AAE sidecar file with in Device adjustments.  It is not like Apple to adopt something like DNG.  Leave it to them to come up with their own unique way of doing things.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 28, 2016)

Raw processing, DNG support coming to iOS 10


----------



## rob211 (Jun 28, 2016)

And DNGs captured from iOS devices; see Live Photo Editing and RAW Processing with Core Image -  WWDC 2016  - Videos - Apple Developer (RAW is after about 9:00).


----------

